# Ideas for Sleeping Tablets/Methods



## MBoyle (25 Oct 2006)

Can anyone recommend a good sleeping tablet that you can buy over the counter?  From time to time I can't sleep, which is very annoying when you have to get up early!  I am normally totally relaxed, with nothing major on my mind, but for some reason my mind just won't switch off.  It is occasional, but can manifest when it starts!  I need something to stop my mind working!  Any ideas please?!


----------



## ninsaga (25 Oct 2006)

a couple of spoons of honey before you go to bed...


----------



## batty (25 Oct 2006)

Kalms Nighttime, Take 3/4 an hour before you go to bed (it says on the bottle).  I swear by them.  

I have the same problem from time to time & find that some of the other herbal remedies can have a "hangover" effect the next morning which defeats the purpose of taking them!!


Can be bought over the counter in most chemists.


----------



## Rois (25 Oct 2006)

You can get Nytol tablets (the blue box) over the counter in the UK from places like Boots and Tesco (they aren't sold in Ireland). They work a treat - maybe you can buy them over the internet or get someone in the UK to pick some up for you.


----------



## brodiebabe (25 Oct 2006)

A strong antihistamine will knock you out for the night -  Hayfever or allergy medication


----------



## MBoyle (25 Oct 2006)

Cheers Guys,
I don't think the honey will do the job, and I'm also doubtful about the Kalms as I have tried the ordinary Kalms, and whilst they totally relax me they don't SWITCH THE MIND OFF, which is what I need, but is realy difficult to achieve!  
I will try get the Nytol tablets Rois, and in the meantime I might try the antihistamine!  Can you get a strong one over the counter brodiebabe?  How strong and can you recommend one?


----------



## Ron Burgundy (25 Oct 2006)

i feel a frying pan to the side of the head is the only solution, orderwise go to your doctor.

Sleeping tablets can be addictive so doctors don't like to be on them for long. I was on them two years ago and they improved my sleep but left a nasty taste in my month for half of the next day.

I find a bath does it for me now, i nice long bath slows down my mind beofre i go to bed. I hate taking any sort of tablets and the bath really works for me.


----------



## ClubMan (25 Oct 2006)

MBoyle said:


> I need something to stop my mind working!


Take _AAM _three times daily - that should do the trick.


----------



## MBoyle (25 Oct 2006)

ClubMan said:


> Take _AAM _three times daily - that should do the trick.


 
AAM?  What is this ClubMan, enlighten me please?!?!


----------



## Ron Burgundy (25 Oct 2006)

Ask About Money


----------



## Nell (25 Oct 2006)

had the same problem recently. Avoided taking anything (it can be addictive), what i did was, exercised every evening, had a bath afterwards, then read in bed, try not to watch telly in your bedroom, it stimulates the brain too much! if you still cant sleep avoid the tossing and turning, pick up the book again and read for another while


----------



## Shei (25 Oct 2006)

Sorry for being herbal, but if the problem is a mind full of thoughts, you could try writing them all down, quick as you can, so you can review them in the morning.  Once those thoughts are slightly more organised you might be able to put them aside for the night.  A walk is also a good way to give your mind a chance to get sorted.


----------



## Squonk (25 Oct 2006)

MBoyle said:


> Can anyone recommend a good sleeping tablet that you can buy over the counter? From time to time I can't sleep, which is very annoying when you have to get up early! I am normally totally relaxed, with nothing major on my mind, but for some reason my mind just won't switch off. It is occasional, but can manifest when it starts! I need something to stop my mind working! Any ideas please?!


 Seriously...try sex and/or masturbation...God's natural cure !!


----------



## my2leftfeet (25 Oct 2006)

Rescue Remedy works for me to switch the mind off.
Also - little white tabs from health food stores called Argentnit ... find them very good.


----------



## ClubMan (25 Oct 2006)

Rescue Remedy is basically homeopathic and contains no active ingredients so any relief is almost certainly due to the placebo effect. You may as well be doing what _Squonk _suggest as taking that stuff.


----------



## damson (25 Oct 2006)

ClubMan said:


> Rescue Remedy is basically homeopathic and contains no active ingredients so any relief is almost certainly due to the placebo effect. You may as well be doing what _Squonk _suggest as taking that stuff.


Bach flower remedies, including Rescue Remedy, are basically brandy, so if you take enough it will put you to sleep!


----------



## Cahir (25 Oct 2006)

I usually fall asleep listening to the radio, talkshows are great for this.  If I really can't sleep though I'll just take an antihistimine like piriton or a cold remedy like uniflu.


----------



## ClubMan (25 Oct 2006)

Try going to the local niteclub and asking the sleaziest looking person for some _Rohypnol_.


----------



## Rois (25 Oct 2006)

Nell said:


> try not to watch telly in your bedroom, it stimulates the brain too much!


 
I dunno, Podge & Rodge always send me to sleep, even before their first break, they're so tiresome...


----------



## Gordanus (25 Oct 2006)

can I say as somebody with a professional interest here that I would recommend NOT taking any medication at all?  All sleeping tablets are addictive and shouldn't be taken except when absolutely necessary and for no longer than 7 nights.   For most people occasional insomnia does no harm and doesn't effect their abilities the next day so using it to read or whatever is fine.  Also, the less you worry about not sleeping the more likely you are to fall asleep.  Exercise helps but not last thing.  Baths etc great.  Be careful with alcohol as it can creep up.


----------



## Ceepee (25 Oct 2006)

I could arrange for my father-in-law to come around and tell you long stories about people you don't know.


----------



## ninsaga (25 Oct 2006)

Try watching Tubridy Tonight or the Late Late Show...


----------



## athens2004 (25 Oct 2006)

Try a lettuce sandwich on white bread and a glass of milk.


----------



## CharlieMcC (25 Oct 2006)

Ceepee said:


> I could arrange for my father-in-law to come around and tell you long stories about people you don't know.


 
  The ultimate cure for insomnia. I have a neighbour who tells the same stories.....Zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz.


----------



## MsGinger (26 Oct 2006)

I also wouldn't recommend the use of anti histamines - I asked a pharmacist when I was going to Oz a few years ago and wanted to sleep on the flight & adjust to time change - she recommended anti-histamines and a large gin!  Anyway we took them and they did the job but left me feeling very dopey afterwards.  Also took one on a stop off in hong kong and slept for 17hrs - I was only there for 24hrs!


----------



## MHSpurs (26 Oct 2006)

ClubMan said:


> Rescue Remedy is basically homeopathic and contains no active ingredients so any relief is almost certainly due to the placebo effect. You may as well be doing what _Squonk _suggest as taking that stuff.


 

That's your opinion. Are you an expert on homeopathic remedies? 

What qualifies you to run down a product that works for millions of people worldwide? I think its very irresponsible for you to make such disparaging remarks about a legitimate homeopathic treatment.


----------



## ClubMan (26 Oct 2006)

MHSpurs said:


> That's your opinion. Are you an expert on homeopathic remedies?
> 
> What qualifies you to run down a product that works for millions of people worldwide? I think its very irresponsible for you to make such disparaging remarks about a legitimate homeopathic treatment.


Did you read the link that I posted? Homeopathic "remedies" by definition contain no active ingredients. It doesn't take an expert to conclude that any effects attributed to their use must be placebos. As such some (including me) would argue that homeopathic "remedies" are never actually legitimate since they make claims about efficacy which do not stand up to objective scrutiny on an even basic scientific level.


----------



## Gunnerbar (26 Oct 2006)

Gordanus said:


> Also, the less you worry about not sleeping the more likely you are to fall asleep.



Read that if you go to bed and try NOT to sleep it can take the pressure off getting the zzz's.  

On a more practical note; why not put a few drops of lavender on your pillow.


----------



## ajapale (26 Oct 2006)

Note Rescue Remedy contains alcohol and is not suitable for people who have a problem with alcohol.


----------



## Marie (26 Oct 2006)

If you want to take (and it sounds as if most posters here _want to take!!!_ ) pharmaceuticals to assist you in getting to sleep then you would be best advised to consult your G.P. as medications are specific to the user; there is no general panacea.  As Gordanus said already - an occasional bout of wakefulness is completely natural and sorts itself out and your regular sleep pattern will reassert when you get sufficiently tired........without any pharmacological inducements!  Read a book, or get up and sort out your CD's or ties or write the next prize-winning Booker novel.


----------



## sweet bear (22 Nov 2006)

take 5 mls of night nurse med. knocks you out completly. use to take it when I worked nights and couldnt sleep durning the day time or your could try "White chestnut" yes its one of those hebal things, 2 drops in water sip at intervals durning the day!


----------



## samhain (22 Nov 2006)

I like detective stories to read in bed - the inspector Morse ones are great if I can't sleep. (on a tangent I got the whole set of these for €26 on the bookpeople.ie- 13 books)  Anyway the trick is to read a couple of chapters then close the book and go through the suspects and try and guess who did it or try and list out the clues.  This normally has me asleep in minutes.  The important thing is to have the book read already as otherwise you will stay awake to find out the solution.


----------



## triplex (23 Nov 2006)

i suffer from insomnia and have recently stopped watching TV after 9pm.. it's really made a difference - i'm finally sleeping longer and deeper and feel refreshed upon waking... plus, i now have time to do all the things i'd think about but never do, such as 100 situps before bed!


----------



## Danmo (8 Aug 2007)

ClubMan said:


> Rescue Remedy is basically homeopathic and contains no active ingredients so any relief is almost certainly due to the placebo effect. You may as well be doing what _Squonk _suggest as taking that stuff.


 
Actually I think the 'active' ingredient is brandy. Wasn't there a mini scandal recently about student gobbling this stuff before exams and it was laden with hooch?


----------



## ClubMan (8 Aug 2007)

You are correct - it's desrcibed as "grape alcohol" or something like that on the label if I recall correctly. So litre for litre something like Buckfast might be more cost effective.


----------



## maybelline (8 Aug 2007)

Can't remember for the life of me where I heard of this, and I'm almost convinced it works (well I can't remember lying awake any night I've tried it wondering why it's not working!!) but if you hold your tongue in the middle of your mouth without it touching the sides, top or bottom of your mouth or your teeth then you'll fall asleep pretty quickly...


----------



## gnubbit (8 Aug 2007)

ragazza said:


> Y
> (If your father only bites part of the tablet, warm him that the taste is awful!)



You can buy pill cutters in pharmacies but always check that the that the drug packaging doesn't warn against cutting/chewing the tablet.  If it's a modified release type of tablet you could end up getting an overdose by cutting or biting it.

I'd also echo Gordianus's comments about using sleeping aids with caution.  For a natural approach, milk, lettuce and starchy foods are supposed to help.


----------



## foxylady (8 Aug 2007)

Valerian root from natures way.


----------



## Teabag (9 Aug 2007)

A good book - one hour of reading before lights off. Then 8 hours of drooly sleep.


----------



## Dunners (9 Aug 2007)

Try Valerian, a natural alternative to sleeping tablets - very effective but gentle on the system (sleeping tablets can do awful things to your stomach).  Also try camomile tea and learn meditation - will definitely switch your mind off!!


----------



## Brendan Burgess (9 Aug 2007)

This thread predated our Posting Guideline on not discussing medical issues. I have deleted the posts suggesting pharmaceuticals. As the thread requires too much moderation, I am now closing it.

We do not provide medical advice on Askaboutmoney other than to provide links to support groups and medical forums. Posts offering medical advice will be deleted. This does not apply to availability and pricing of medical services, health insurance, tax relief for medical expenses. Here are some sites which are better equipped to deal with such issues: I got the following sites from The (English) Times 
[broken link removed]
Net Doctor
[broken link removed]
MedLine Plus
MedHunt
Dr Foster
Mayo Clinic
[broken link removed]
  Also 
[broken link removed]
hon: health on the net is a kind of "kite mark" for health websites


----------

